# An Offered Apology



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There was some concern in regard to a comment I made to Hatcityhosehauler, in the thread Battery Bungle IE: "There's always an AO in the Crowd". I since edited my post to make it clear to those of you who don't know. An AO is an Aviation Ordnanceman. A rating in the Navy that is charged with the care of Aircraft weapons, Multiple Ejection Racks for bombs, Rails for missiles, the loading and unloading of bombs and ordnance from and to aircraft. They also maintain inventories on the weapons and types of weapons in the ships magazines. Predominately found on Aircraft Carriers for sea duty, they are the key link in bringing the fight to the enemy.

I apologize for any confusion I may have caused to those reading that post in that thread. Please know it would be extremely out of character for me to use or insinuate any form of profanity, ethnic, racial, religious or to disparage anyone. I don't like it, I don't stand for it, and I will be the last one utter any of it (if at all)

Eric


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Eric,

I haven't read that thread, but I commend you for your sensitivity and thoughtfulness to educate and apologize to those who may have been offended.









Tami


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Hmm, I guess being an ex-bubblehead, I didnt even pay two bits of attention to it. Not real sure that I'd take offense to it even if I didnt know what it meant, especially given his reply to you - could tell it was an inside joke.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Since there are several ex-Navy types on here, maybe we need to create a Navy to English dictionary.

Such things as the generic classifications:
Airdale
Blackshoe
Bubblehead
Skimmer
Gator
Snipe
Twidget
Deck Ape
Spook
Sand Crab

Not to mention the several specific rating names such as, but not limited to...
Cannon-cocker (GM)
Skivvy-waver (SM)
Bread-burner or Stew-burner (CS)
Flangehead (EN)
Scope-dope (OS)
Store-sweeper (SK)
Lightning-fast Chicken Plucker (CT)

I would list Hospital Corpman, but their names are usually X-rated.

And other misc. stuff like:
Geedunk
Pogey Bait
Scuttlebutt
Tin Can
Bird Farm
Gator-Freighter

And much, much more.

Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Since there are several ex-Navy types on here, maybe we need to create a Navy to English dictionary.
> 
> Such things as the generic classifications:
> Airdale
> ...










Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric,

No offense taken! I'll admit, I did not understand what 'AO' stood for, but a quick check of my dictionary confirmed what it did not stand for (Unless you are a really bad speller!







)

You're a good man, Eric. Keep up the great posts!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

And when you go camping next time don't forget the sliders and mystery meat! Skylarking is permissible.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Eric -- I thought everyone knew what AO meant. Bob and I were right there with you.

I haven't read that battery bungle thread but now have reason to. From the quality of your past posts, I wouldn't think many could be offended if they knew your character. Keep up the fine posting.

Mitch


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I was a GSM or Gas Turbine Systems Mechanical back in the 70's - early 80's. The rating was pronounced "jism" and I am not sure if that is really better or worse then what we called the other ratings but no one seemed to take offense.


----------



## paylorr (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm an older "rotorhead", and like some others, didn't even pick up on the AO, or the fact that some might misunderstand. But, thanks for pointing out a potential trap for all of us: any jargon or insider talk, from whatever source, could lead to misunderstanding if we don't explain it or consider carefully before we use it. There is a lot of corporate lingo I still don't get. What is Bluetooth, anyway?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If anyone found that upsetting they need to learn to "consider the source" at the very least. The world is confusing enough without using interpretation to discover reasons to get mad. I like a kind and gentle world but when it isn't I don't necessarily think it's worth losing sleep over.

Reverie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> If anyone found that upsetting they need to learn to "consider the source" at the very least. The world is confusing enough without using interpretation to discover reasons to get mad. I like a kind and gentle world but when it isn't I don't necessarily think it's worth losing sleep over.
> 
> Reverie


 True, but in this specific circumstance, using lingo not understood by everyone can cause a problem. And perhaps this one could of. Lesson learned for me and a point to ponder for others perhaps. Still I understand and respect your opinion.

Eric


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I thought it was for "Anonymous Outbacker".


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I thought it was for "Anonymous Outbacker".


Here's one for the beerman.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

and now if we could just stop the lawyer jokes -- LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> and now if we could just stop the lawyer jokes -- LOL


YOU stop the "Cold Jokes" and ...

WE'LL stop the "Lawyer Jokes"...maybe


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> and now if we could just stop the lawyer jokes -- LOL


YOU stop the "Cold Jokes" and ...

WE'LL stop the "Lawyer Jokes"...maybe








[/quote]

10 points for JD









John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Egregg,

I hope no one was offended, most of all Tim, I've called him much worse things than an AO
















It is nice of you to apologize, but seems unnecessary to me.

JMO

DW of Hatcityhosehauler


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> Since there are several ex-Navy types on here, maybe we need to create a Navy to English dictionary.
> 
> Lightning-fast Chicken Plucker
> 
> Bob


Hey - I resemble that remark - sort of...

Check out the REAL lightning fast chicken plucker:

http://www.5starpicks.com/asalives/insignia.html

ASA all the way, sir!

Sluggo


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

So is someone going to provide the definitions now that Navy slang has been introduced? Or is it not appropriate? With all of those slang words it's difficult to understand. My Dad used to get upset with me when I began using computer acronyms. It made me realize that even if nothing offensive was being said, it was offensive just using terminology that another wasn't clued into. Makes ya think, doesn't it?
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Definitions (in Alphabetical Order):

Airdale -- Anyone in the various Aviation ratings.
Bird Farm -- An Aircraft Carrier.
Blackshoe -- Anyone NOT in one of the various Aviation ratings.
Bubblehead -- A Submariner.
Deck Ape -- Anyone working in the deck crew, usually unrated,
or in the Boatswain's Mate rating.
Gator -- Refers to anyone, or the ships, in the Amphibious Navy.
Gator-Freighter -- Refers to the ships the Gators are on.
Geedunk -- Any type of snack food. Also applied to a place 
that sells snack food. Also the name for the National
Defense Ribbon given to everyone in Boot Camp.
Pogey Bait -- Snack food.
Sand Crab -- Usually applied to civilian employees at Naval Shore
Installations.
Scuttlebutt -- A drinking fountain. Also means a rumor.
Skimmer -- Anyone that is not a Submariner, also the surface ships
they are on. Submariners love to remind everyone that there
are only two types of vessels...Submarines and Targets.
Snipe -- Anyone in the various Engineering ratings. Usually works
below deck in greasy, dirty, noisy spaces.
Spook -- Anyone in a rating that involves intelligence gathering. 
They always work in secretive, secured spaces on ships, or in
mysterious, windowless buildings with big fences and
armed guards.
Tin Can -- A Destroyer.
Twidget -- Anyone that works in one of the various Electronic ratings.

Some of the rating names (also in Alphabetical Order):

Cannon-cocker -- Gunner's Mate
Bread-burner or Stew-burner -- Culinary Specialist (Cook)
Flangehead -- Engineman
Lightning-fast Chicken Plucker -- Cryptologic Technician (rating badge is
a lightning bolt crossed with a feather)
Scope-dope -- Operations Specialist (Radar operator)
Skivvy-waver -- Signalman 
Store-sweeper -- Store Keeper

This list is no where near all-inclusive. It is just what I could come up with quickly.
Maybe a few of our ex-Navy Outbackers can add to the list.

Bob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's an excellent list Bob. I even learned a few myself. Brings back lots of memories.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> Hey - I resemble that remark - sort of...
> 
> Check out the REAL lightning fast chicken plucker:
> 
> ...


This is the Navy counterpart to the ASA...

NSG


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks Bob














. Now I can relate better to my lightning-fast chicken plucker spook stepdaughter (intell analyst for a Seal Team)














.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> This is the Navy counterpart to the ASA...
> 
> NSG


I like it a lot.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

OK since we are into educating us NON-Navy types. What did ya'all(navy cooks)do to the barbecue chicken that made my dad (Atlantic Fleet during Korea) refuse to allow BBQ chicken to ever be served in our house.

inquiring minds want to know.

MK


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

firemedicinstr said:


> OK since we are into educating us NON-Navy types. What did ya'all(navy cooks)do to the barbecue chicken that made my dad (Atlantic Fleet during Korea) refuse to allow BBQ chicken to ever be served in our house.
> 
> inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> MK


I could see him banning scrabbled eggs, after a few days at sea you did not have fresh eggs and what they made the scrambled eggs with were not very close to what eggs should be. Along with that the milk or I should say reconstituted milk was no better. Other then that the chow was good on board.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did I miss something????









Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Did I miss something????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what you were looking for?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I found it......

....I gotta stop by the forum more often.


----------

